# Finished my first steel boned corset!!! ****PICS!!!!



## Guenevere (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been doing corsets for quite a while and only recently had the chance to do a steel boned cincher! Most of my clients only require the plastic bonning so I never had reason to do a steel bonned corset before but I finally decided I was going to just start doing them!! I love this one SOOOOOO much I want to keep it, lol!!!!

Normally my corsets are simple quality fabrics with basic lining, zippers instead of busks and casing on the outside but this one I went all out for and I'm so proud!!!

I'm def doing more as soon as I can!!!

Whadda ya'll think!!!!!!!!


----------



## Estrelinha (Nov 29, 2006)

this is incredible! good job!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow! That's awesome! I want one! Honest, I do!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, that's sexy! Great job, Guenevere! Is that you modeling it!?


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 29, 2006)

Hotness!


----------



## Becka (Nov 29, 2006)

very cool, you're very talented!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 29, 2006)

wow. that looks really good and sophisticated. good job.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 29, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 29, 2006)

Aw thank you everyone!!! I'm so proud of it, it's probably silly, lol! I'm seriously blushing from all the compliments!!

Sank you!!! Yep, that's me. James took some pics for me earlier today.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

you did a god job i like it!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 29, 2006)

You did an amazing job! I love it!


----------



## Maja (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh wow Guen! You should be proud, it's absolutely gorgeous!

Btw, I love your outfit!


----------



## Leony (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome! GJ Gwen!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 29, 2006)

looks hot ! incredible job !


----------



## claire20a (Nov 29, 2006)

Very sexy! I love your outfit too!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 29, 2006)

Whoa! excellent job! I think the last time I wore one was like 5 years ago, lol


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you!! That's one of my favorite blouses, I love the sleeves and the lace trim and the cut! There's lace trim around the bottom too but you can't see it because of the cincher.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow great job!! It is so professional, thats awesome... wish I could do something like that!


----------



## Nox (Dec 2, 2006)

Guen, that is really good!!! I love the way it looks. I think corsets are totally hot. Is that one made for 'tightlacing' as well, or is it just for the standard corset function?


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

You really did a great job. I love the fact that you concentrated yourself on how a womans silhouette should be and I also love the details on your shirt.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you! Yes, all my corsets can be worn for tightlacing but usually you have a training corset you wear all the time and you wear seperate corset like this one, with nicer fabric, for occasion wear.

Thank you! I love corsets for that hourglass silhouette, I love the pin up silhouettes too!


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 3, 2006)

omg i absolutly love it! you did an awesome job. i wish i could get away with wearing corsets.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 3, 2006)

that's incredible!! i love it! i want one!!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

That's sick. I've been telling my friend to buy a corset for the past couple of days...

Good job on that!


----------



## brolino (Dec 5, 2006)

That's a very good job! Congrats!


----------



## rlise (Dec 5, 2006)

that is awesome, looks something like you buy in a dept. store. GREAT JOB girl, how much are they???????


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW LOOKS GREAT Wish I could afford one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't know we had corset fans on MuT!!!! If anyone's really interested I guess you could just PM me. I'm going to have to post more pics to share!!!! Yay, thank you everyone for the compliments!!


----------



## Maja (Dec 6, 2006)

oh wow, it's gorgeous! I love puffy sleeves and yours have just enough puffiness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can definitely see why it's one of your favourites. It's just perfect!

I'll try and make a similar for myself, as soon as I'm done with Christmas sewing frenzy. I hope you don't mind me taking your blouse for an inspiration.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

Absolutely not! You want some better pics of the whole thing? And you better show me if you do make one!


----------



## Maja (Dec 6, 2006)

More pics would be awesome, if it's not too much trouble. You can also e-mail them to me. My mail is in my profile.

And you'll be the first one to see the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 6, 2006)

It looks amazing! Well done :rotfl:


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

Sure!!!! Yay!


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 9, 2006)

Let me know if you didn't get the mail I sent you today!


----------



## Maja (Dec 12, 2006)

I got it. Thank you sooo much! :1f:


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 13, 2006)

that's super sexy! you rock!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 13, 2006)

I see a tatoo!!!!!!!!!!! you bad girl


----------



## LVA (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, u have amazing sewing skills!


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the sweet flattery!!

Ha, ha, ha!! Yep, that's me, "naughty" (or is it "looney" I can't recall)! I'm going to get my arm worked on in Feb *squeal* I'm really excited! I'll definitely be posting pics of that one, it's a custom piece like my wrist!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 9, 2007)

WOW!! Love the color!!! I have two civil war era replica corsets that I adore.... But yours is fantastic!!! Your a real pro!!

Love Karren


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 9, 2007)

Very beautiful! I love corsets!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow great job!! It is so professional


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## fififi (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow great job


----------



## KatJ (Jun 25, 2007)

Sexy


----------



## tiffberry (Feb 4, 2008)

that looks great. you're pretty talented!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 4, 2008)

As one who wears a corset whenever I dress as Lisa, I have to say your corset looks great!!


----------



## star* (Feb 17, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## Darla (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful job, excellent craftsmanship. Corsets are really cool.

But do tell how do you learn to do something like that?


----------

